# decoying crows



## Crowman (May 12, 2004)

Has anyone ever got crows to land in your decoy spread?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I put some crow decoys in the trees and some on the ground. I have had them land in the trees with the decoys but the only time they land with the ground decoys is when there are dead!


----------



## Crowman (May 12, 2004)

Yeh i know what you mean. The only crow that i got to land alive was last year when me and my buddy decided to try and get one to land and it worked finally!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes, I have got quite a few to land... Seems like the juvies will do anything when mom and dad aren't around or are laying in the spread bottom up...  [/img]


----------

